# 100 block quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

A couple of weeks ago, I got a catalog in the mail from Keepsake Quilting, and they showed a quilt that I just flipped over!

You don't need a pattern, the blocks are 10 x 10 inches, with 100 one inch patches per block.

I started on it this morning, I couldn't contain myself  This is going to look fantastic draped over my sofa!

This is perfect for fat quarters.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I saw that same pattern, and said, "No way!". 100 patches in just a 10" block -- shudder! 

But you are right -- it will look fantastic when it is done. Good for you for tackling something that intricate.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I love it! I think that is so neat! 

I've seen the "postage stamp" quilt where it's all small squares and you are suppose different fabrics, as many as possible, would be fun but I like how yours looks better. 

So far, the most pieces I've done in a 10" block is 174.

It's similar except you cut some of the squares into diagonals. It's really not near as difficult as it seems. I sew diagonals oversize and then cut them to be perfectly square. Helps a lot in the end result.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ, those little pieces are cut with your cutting machine, aren't they? 

Macybaby, outstanding.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

CJ,
did you do each one individually or use the interfacing method?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow Macy, that's an amazing block and I would never make it. LOL I like EASY piecing.

Angie, yes I cut all the strips with my die cutter.

Debbie, I am strip piecing it.. I sew a light and dark together in one long strip, join 5 pairs of them, turn it 90 degrees and cut it into 10 more strips, then sew those together.

I got 10 blocks made yesterday.... 1000 pieces!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ah, the strip way will make it easier. I was thinking of 100 tiny pieces of fabric and sewing them together one by one. I'd loose my hair. But I could do strips.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I love anything I can sew in strips and then cut apart. 

I even did my heart bargello quilt that way, though I had 6 different "strip" groups to work with. 

CJ's blocks remind me of the woven projects we did as kids. You'd take two sheets of colored paper and cut each into strips, then weave them together to get that look. 

I'm pouting though, I joined a UFO of the month group, and I'm really trying to be good and NOT start anything new until I get at least one old project done. But this one looks so fun!

BTW - I've not been very good at my resolve so far LOL!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Macy was that star one strip pieced?

Care to share the pattern?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's a New Year's resolution I blow every year before the end of January Macy . Part of the joy of sewing is the thrill of a new project! I eventually work my way back to the others


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

CJ I love the block,, I always think of those squares as a checkerboard but I've never put so many together.. Good Job!!

Macy that does look hard.. once again I'd love to have the info on your pattern.. please!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

CJ & Macybaby

Those are both beautiful blocks!! I would love to see how they progress. Please be sure to keep us in pictures. 

RHT


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Tommyice, I just cut a bunch of 2" blocks and cut them on the diagonal and then sewed them together. I conted how many I needed of the solid/print ones and just made sure to have enough of each group.

After pressing I trimmed them all to perfect 1.5" squares, and cut more square of the solid. then laid them out and started sewing them into rows. I know I got some in the wrong place a few times.

The pattern is a few more rows larger so the outer star out line is finished. You can keep going with the pattern too. I think I was doing a 10" quilt block swap and trying a few out - but this one didn't make it to the finals.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Go for it CJ, I'll hide and watch.


----------

